# Stop the intruder with the first round!



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)




----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

They had a guy did his own tests and said they are useless past a simple layer of drywall. Looks nasty though


----------



## ordnance21xx (Jan 29, 2014)

WOW.I like that, But



MOLON LABE


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

Just remember to stop someone you have to either cut their wires ( spinal column) or drop their tire pressure (Bleed them out) so their tires run flat.


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

It might be a round for a carry hand gun. I doubt the price will be practical for much else.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Another gimmick replay of and older round. Just more bad press for good gun owners.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> Another gimmick replay of and older round. Just more bad press for good gun owners.


I'll stick with 12ga OO buck


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

I'll wait till we actually see how well it performs on the street first then I'll consider it.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

SARGE7402 said:


> Just remember to stop someone you have to either cut their wires ( spinal column) or drop their tire pressure (Bleed them out) so their tires run flat.


I have talked about them before but anyone interested in a "different" round that IMO is the best round out there should check out DRTammo.com It is Dynamic Research Technologies and their motto is Dead Right There... I have been using them for years and anytime I recommend them to someone and they use them. They are hooked on them. I use them in .45 .223,.308 and 300 win mag.. They dump 100% of the energy into the target with no pass thru. I have killed many animals with them and they ARE the real seal. I keep them in my mags for my .45 and my fiance does too and we have 2 AR set up for home defense and they are loaded with them as well.. I know people have their own ammo they like to use like Corbon and stuff. Those are great rounds. THESE ARE MUCH BETTER.. Anyone not willing to change to something better are crazy! I hear it all the time and will prlly have some say on this thread.. If you use these, you will not use anything else for hunting or defense. They even sell bullets for reloading..I know I do affiliate marketing and recommend some companies and make a percentage. I will say this. I do not make a dime from DRT. I am just a happy customer. As for recommending other companies, I don't recommend anything I wont use myself. Check the video and then look up other drt videos.. You wont be sorry! Here is a video.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Here is a link for the 150gr drt .45.. It is devastating and has about 30% less recoil that a regular 230 with MORE damage...


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I believe the last development that had any real impact on handgun bullet design was controlled expansion, anything that came after that was simply a repackaging of the original development with possibly some modest improvements.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

And here is one on a live animal.. Listen to the interview as well.. This was with a 55gr .223.. DRT Ammo | Dynamic Research Technologies > Home


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I have never used them but I think the bolo shotgun shells would work well. Where they tie the shot together with wire not a nice day. I have only used 12 3" 00


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

From the amount of fragments I see in the ballistic gel I would not use the DRT bullets for anything I'd want to eat. For that I'll stick with Sierra Gamekings or Nosler partions. I hate pulling pellets out of birds/waterfowl too.

Might be good for varmints in 22 cal rifles (not 22 LR) and the two legged varmints in 45 ACP though.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Mad Trapper said:


> From the amount of fragments I see in the ballistic gel I would not use the DRT bullets for anything I'd want to eat. For that I'll stick with Sierra Gamekings or Nosler partions. I hate pulling pellets out of birds/waterfowl too.
> 
> Might be good for varmints in 22 cal rifles (not 22 LR) and the two legged varmints in 45 ACP though.


I thought the same thing at first. It does mess up a little where it goes in near the front shoulder but the rest only damages the vital organs mostly.. I have killed many deer and even elk with drt .223 and .308. There is no more or less meat damage with drt.. It sure ****s up the vitals though! As for varmints, I have shot a few prairie dogs with .223 drt's and it ****s em up big time...I like to use 17hmr for prairie dogs on most occasions..


----------

